# Zebra 2: Midi Learn Issue and Work Around. Is this normal?



## Piano Pete (Jul 9, 2017)

In order to use learned midi parameters, such as the mod matrix, do they have to be tied through an instance of the mod map, set to incremental progression and always on? This has been the only way that I could utilize individual midi parameters within zebra, aside from the XY pads. I wanted to set the different mod matrix parameters to specific cc codes and just clicking midi learn was not working.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 10, 2017)

I would check with Uhe support they usually get back to you within 24 hours minus weekends and holidays.

[email protected]


----------



## gamma-ut (Jul 10, 2017)

If you click on the flower icon at top right and then the hamburger (three horizontal lines), that brings up the MIDI input/destination page. You can add MIDI controllers and destinations there. To set the CC, hover over the Controller box, click and drag up/down to the CC number you want.


----------



## Piano Pete (Jul 10, 2017)

gamma-ut said:


> If you click on the flower icon at top right and then the hamburger (three horizontal lines), that brings up the MIDI input/destination page. You can add MIDI controllers and destinations there. To set the CC, hover over the Controller box, click and drag up/down to the CC number you want.


Ya, I had tried that but I found it was not actually modifying any parameters when I designated a target. I will definitely contact support.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 10, 2017)

You might get a quick answer if you post the question on the U-he forum @ KVR


http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=31


----------



## gamma-ut (Jul 10, 2017)

Piano Pete said:


> Ya, I had tried that but I found it was not actually modifying any parameters when I designated a target. I will definitely contact support.



That's interesting. I checked it earlier and it worked, but it was a direct assignment (Env1 attack from CC#4 in this case), not one that accesses the mod matrix, so that may be the difference.

Is the controller sending on the corresponding MIDI channel? Default is 1.


----------

